# Doctor Who returning this Saturday



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone ready for the return of The Doctor?

9 p.m., September 1 on BBC America


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay!  But I am a bit disheartened by this miniseries spinoff Moffat is doing online called "Pond Life".  It basically follows the married life of Amy and Rory, but I think it really shows where his head has been when writing Doctor Who ever since he took over.  Really, if he wants to make "Coupling: Amy and Rory" then he should just hand over the reins to someone else.  Matt Smith hasn't had a chance to shine because the story has always been Amy this and Amy that and River this and Rory that.

Oh, and he said he's trying to take away the fun and kitsch from the Daleks and make them scary.  He doesn't think they should make us laugh and he doesn't want kids sleeping with plush Daleks.  He wants them to put the Daleks out in the hallway at night because they're scared to have them in their rooms.  He already messed them up with the M&M colors, then got rid of them entirely, now he wants to bring them back but screw around with them.  He can ruin the weeping angels, that's fine, they're his, but leave the Daleks alone.  One of my favorite episodes period is "Dalek" where Rose helps the Dalek that has gone mad and is showing emotion... he wasn't made to be scary and didn't need to be.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Exterminate.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And now it is back - AGAIN!  The Bells of St. John!  

I have been waiting for the return of the Doctor since December and it was worth the wait!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> And now it is back - AGAIN! The Bells of St. John!
> 
> I have been waiting for the return of the Doctor since December and it was worth the wait!


SPOILERS!!!!

I was in church all evening so won't get to watch it......

(Just a friendly reminder  )

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I was excited to see the Doctor again, but...



Spoiler



After what looked like a cool premise, I thought the episode was pretty dull and uninspired. Almost...lazy. I enjoy MS as the Doc, and it's too early to say about Clara, but so far just blah. She feels like a generic girl (I miss Donna!) and the mystery behind her doesn't excite me.

I've heard rumors that this might be MS's last year. If so, I'm really hoping they cast someone older for a change and bring on companions with personality and not just looks.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm liking Clara a lot, she's... well, to use their word for it, saucy. She seems like she'll be fun with the Doctor and allow him to actually be himself instead of railroading him. I agree, though, that the episode itself was a bit lackluster. It had some fun moments, but for all the hype they built around it and it being the first episode after a hiatus... I expected more. Next week looks fun, though.



Spoiler



I do wonder who this shopkeeper is that gave Clara the Doctor's phone number. The only person that makes sense is Rose? When she and the other Doctor were sent off to that other dimension they were given a shard that they could use to grow their own TARDIS. So maybe they found their way back to our dimension? It can't be Martha because she's working with the military, and it can't be Donna because she doesn't remember anything... maybe River just playing around but that doesn't seem right either.



And good news is they have David Tennant and Billie Piper confirmed to return for the 50th anniversary special. So that should be fun.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The book featured on Saturday's episode (The Bells of St. John) is now available for purchase for $2.89.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally got time to watch it last night. . . . It wasn't as good as _the Snowmen_ but I'm looking forward to where they're going with it.  I also think the question posed by Scheherezade (spoilered earlier) needs to be answered. I'm hoping that will happen. Also who is "the client".

I downloaded the book -- written by Amelia Williams!  -- it does not appear to be nearly as long as it seemed from the reference to it in the show. 

We also watched the third doctor 'Revisited' episode. . . maybe it's because they're throwing in the commercials, but these old eps seem to really drag.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved it. My wife particularly likes Clara.  Can't wait for the new one this week!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The new one coming up looks like a return to the sort of episodes Tennant and Eccelston had with Rose, so I'm kind of excited to see it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am also excited to see some very old villains return - like the Ice Warriors.

Has anyone ever checked out the Doctor audio series over at BigFinish.com?  If you love Doctor Who, check them out, in particular the 8th Doctor series.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be watching - I love the Dr Who series!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I am also excited to see some very old villains return - like the Ice Warriors.
> 
> Has anyone ever checked out the Doctor audio series over at BigFinish.com? If you love Doctor Who, check them out, in particular the 8th Doctor series.


A lot of the Big Finish stuff is terrific!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just watched the new episode... as disappointed as I was in last week's for being kind of humdrum, this one was simply amazing.  I think Matt Smith has finally been allowed to be The Doctor without being in Amy and Rory's shadow and it really shows in this one.  He seriously rivaled Tennant for me and that's saying a lot.  This is easily one of my favorite episodes of the entire series.

Of course... it figures that Moffat didn't write this one as I've never been a huge fan of his style.  This was written by Neil Cross (a writer for Luther) and directed by Farren Blackburn.  It's Cross's first episode and he has another coming up so that's kind of exciting.  We have another Neil Gaiman later this season and Mark Gatiss next week, so I'm a happy Whovian.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This last episode was very moving.  The ending was particularly good.  My wife and I like the new companion Clara more and more each week.  I can't wait to see the return of the Ice Warriors next weekend!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

What's everyone's favorite episode of the newer seasons?  I'm talking frome Eccleston on.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

"Dalek" has got to be my favorite so far.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just recently re-watched "Blink" and it is so good. Granted, the Doctor is not in it much.  Dalek is also quite good - as just about any story with the Daleks is awesome.

Geez, who am I kidding?  I love all of them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved "Cold War" this week.  I loved the Ice Warrior in it - I hope more old villains come back.  I hear rumors that the big 50th Anniversary special will feature one of the most requested old villains - Zygons.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It was another really good one.  They're really getting back to their older format, and by older format I mean pre-Moffat with Eccleston and Tennant.  I'm having a lot more fun with each week being a wild new adventure in a totally new setting without tons of foreshadowing and mystery trying to intertwine itself into the narrative.  That being said I'm sure there's going to be something in the end that will probably be a whole shocking reveal, but it isn't so ham-fisted this time around.  The Doctor is finally getting to be The Doctor again and not just window dressing for his sidekicks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I thought this episode was only so so.

I will likely have to watch it again, but,


Spoiler



why did the sub sink in the first place? And why did it stay up when the Ice Warriors brought it back up. And what makes the Doctor think it's going to get to the South Pole. _That_ pole is landlocked. . .the last few hundred miles would be on foot.

Plus, all that water they were being dowsed in. . .would have been literally freezing and they would have been a lot more uncomfortable than any of them acted. Not to mention the fact that I don't think there's any place on a sub -- even a large one -- where the tardis could safely materialize. Of course, I've never been on a Russian sub, but I know that American ones of the era were quite small and cramped. Even the bigger ones.


 

I like the Doctor and I like Clara. . . . .but, while there were anomalies in the Ahketen one


Spoiler



(how come they can always breathe even when they're apparently crossing space and now that the star is gone (or is it) what sort of gravity will hold the system together?)


 I can forgive some of those as 'weird different place and time'.

But on earth in the 80's, there were things about that submarine didn't make sense for me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree the last one wasn't the greatest episode, but I love that it's finally getting back to how the episodes used to be under Russell Davies. As for the plot holes...


Spoiler



the sub started sinking, I imagine, cuz the ice warrior guy was punching stuff and shooting some sort of energy beam at stuff that shouldn't be punched or energy beamed. Looking back I agree it went from ice guy free, roll opening credits, to OMG we're sinking pretty abruptly! But I think we're supposed to infer the attacks that caused it during that time. I wondered about why it floated when it was brought back to the surface, but that could have to do with water pressure not having as much of an effect on things.

I'm pretty sure The Doctor was joking when he asked for a ride to the South Pole. After all, the sub probably wasn't very sea worthy and they would have had to call in for a rescue anyway. I can't imagine the TARDIS has a one way emergency evacuation that wouldn't have it eventually come back once the threat is over. Subs were definitely cramped but I think this is where we needed some suspension of belief to allow for the constraints of filming and the pacing and excitement of the episode itself.

The breathing one is easy, though. The TARDIS protects them from things like that just like it automatically translates their speech to the local dialect. They could, and have, walk straight out of the TARDIS into deep space and they'd still be able to breathe. I'm pretty sure Tennant demonstrated it to Donna, or maybe Martha. Why the TARDIS can't protect them from everything else that threatens them is another question, though. I think, again, you have to allow a few plot holes or the show could be very boring. This last episode they would have probably evacuated the sub if the TARDIS was still there and it'd have been over in ten minutes.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> What's everyone's favorite episode of the newer seasons? I'm talking frome Eccleston on.


_Blink_. _The Doctor's Wife_ comes to into mind as the second choice.

Mike


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

balaspa said:


> What's everyone's favorite episode of the newer seasons? I'm talking frome Eccleston on.


Wow...tough. Umm maybe either The Silence In The Library episodes (first River Song and we didn't know who the heck she was) or Waters Of Mars (more of a movie I guess but when # 10 realizes he has gone too far...I just love that one.

Haven't seen any of the new ones yet but I will be watching them within the next couple of days. It took me a looooong time to warm up to Amy. Hope it's different with the new companion.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've liked a lot of episodes from the new era, more so the Eccleston and Tennant ones, but like others have mentioned, one that always comes to mind is _Blink_.

One of the reasons is that it's about _time travel_. Despite the main character being a Time Lord, a relatively small number of episodes can honestly say the same - sure the Doctor travels in time somewhere, has an adventure, then at the end travels off somewhere else in space and time but the stories themselves often don't involve moving about in time and all the problems caused by the _wibbly wobbly timey wimey_ intricacies of it. (This is one plus point about episodes written by Steven Moffat - he does love his time travel).

Another reason being that, no matter how many times I watch it, those


Spoiler



bloody


 angels scare the bejesus out of me.  It reminds of when I was a kid and used to watch the daleks from behind the sofa cushions.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I just cannot wait to find out who, or what, CLARA is.  The theories abound online.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

There are people who think that Clara is really the next Doctor, which seems ridiculous to me.  Any theories stick out to you?


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I like the one about it being River Song, in another regeneration. Did we see them met for her first time yet? I can't recall. I know his first time was in the Library.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I hear that ratings are down now, in the UK, though.  It makes me sad, but I also hear they keep changing the night it's on.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If she's River then I quit.  I can't handle that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

taking this thread slightly to the side, "rory" is now appearing on broadway in the musical Once.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I hear that ratings are down now, in the UK, though. It makes me sad, but I also hear they keep changing the night it's on.


I've been watching since 1963 and - except for some ill-advised and unsuccessful attempts at making it a midweek programme in the '80s - it's always been broadcast on a Saturday evening - certainly in this new era since 2005. It does get repeated on different days on BBC3, but the original broadcast is always on Saturday.

As for the ratings - in terms of viewers they're slightly lower than when it came back in 2005 but in terms of position it's about the same, since TV viewing figures across the board are lower. It's also the number one show on the BBC iPlayer - the online, on demand viewing platform.

It's lasted fifty years and there are bound to be ups and downs - I don't think they'll be cancelling it just yet!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And. . . .FWIW. . . . the Fourth Doctor _Revisited_ episode is this Sunday in the US. . . . .and the tie in book arrived on my Kindle this morning.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Journey to the Center of the TARDIS this weekend.  Cannot wait.  I think we might finally get to see the swimming pool in the library.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, tonight's episode was extremely trippy.  However, my wife and I loved it.  We also have a theory as to what, or who, Clara is...  Meanwhile, Moffat has said that the final episode of the season, entitled The Name of the Doctor, will not be a trick or a ploy and that it will change the Who universe forever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoilers, Sweetie!

Not all of us have had a chance to watch the recording!  I'm looking forward to doing so today if I'm lucky. Or maybe to morrow if the weather is too nice today to stay inside. 

I am a bit concerned about _The Name of the Doctor_. . . . . hope 'change the Who universe' doesn't mean 'ruin everything'. 

River Song knows his name, I believe, so maybe she'll be back. . . . . . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am a bit concerned about _The Name of the Doctor_. . . . . hope 'change the Who universe' doesn't mean 'ruin everything'.
> 
> River Song knows his name, I believe, so maybe she'll be back. . . . . . . . .


I don't see any need for us to know the Doctor's real name. If they must reveal it, I hope it is in Gallifrian, and not "Bob". Although it would be humourous if his name is truly John Smith and not just as alias he uses.

As for River, BBC has started releasing "movie posters" for each episode. I think that just started this season, can't say I remember them for Series 6. Anyway... Alex Kingston's name appears on the poster for _The Name of the Doctor_.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, I refuse to do that whole thing where you have to wait 187 years for everyone to watch their DVRs.  If you don't want to know - don't read the posts.  And no matter how long you wait - there's ALWAYS someone who hasn't seen it yet. So, you can NEVER talk about it.

Anyway, I kind of want to know the Doctor's name.  I'm excited for where the season's going.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Hey, I refuse to do that whole thing where you have to wait 187 years for everyone to watch their DVRs. If you don't want to know - don't read the posts. And no matter how long you wait - there's ALWAYS someone who hasn't seen it yet. So, you can NEVER talk about it.
> 
> Anyway, I kind of want to know the Doctor's name. I'm excited for where the season's going.


Or you could extend some common courtesy and use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss plot points.  It's what they're for.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> And good news is they have David Tennant and Billie Piper confirmed to return for the 50th anniversary special. So that should be fun.


Awesome! Hadn't heard that.



Linjeakel said:


> I've been watching since 1963 and - except for some ill-advised and unsuccessful attempts at making it a midweek programme in the '80s - it's always been broadcast on a Saturday evening - certainly in this new era since 2005. It does get repeated on different days on BBC3, but the original broadcast is always on Saturday.
> 
> As for the ratings - in terms of viewers they're slightly lower than when it came back in 2005 but in terms of position it's about the same, since TV viewing figures across the board are lower. It's also the number one show on the BBC iPlayer - the online, on demand viewing platform.
> 
> It's lasted fifty years and there are bound to be ups and downs - I don't think they'll be cancelling it just yet!


I hope they never cancel this show. But I'm beginning to have some problems with it this season.

Just to be clear, I love this show, really like Matt Smith's Doctor, and think Steven Moffat is incredibly talented. That said, so far this season hasn't been doing it for me. I'm seeing lots of other writers in the credits instead of Moffat. And the lack of Moffat really shows. I keep feeling like I just watched an episode that could have been great&#8230; but just wasn't. The submarine episode for example. Really could have been a fun, suspenseful story. But instead it felt like two or three feature films crammed into the space of one very rushed and disjointed hour of television. So much pace at the expense of drama and character, it almost felt like a Michael Bay movie (shudder). I'd just love to see these characters (and writers) take a breath and slow down a little.

As much as I love the team of Smith and Moffat, I'm wondering if it's time for the next reboot. I'm just thinking maybe another head writer with a new vision would be great. Or at least a new vision. Moffat is a genius who always straddled the line of compelling storytelling that was right at the edge of "too much" crazy, but still worked amazingly well. I don't think I very much like watching other writers desperately trying to imitate Moffat with Moffat himself looking over their shoulders. It's making for a little too much "too much."

Anybody else thinking this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So got a chance to watch the Saturday episode last night. . . I could have watched it much sooner but promised the Hubs I'd not watch it without him. 

I liked it. . . . .not the greatest ever, but not bad. . . . . . .

Also watched the "Fourth Doctor Revisited" special from Sunday. . . . . decent story but totally cheesy 70's special effects.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I been watching the "best of" doctor who specials which are making me miss the ponds. I still have been completely sold on Clara. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Amy Pond was great.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Counting down to the new episode this Saturday!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Cybermen this Saturday! I'm totally stoked for Cybermen!


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

Sean Sweeney said:


> Cybermen this Saturday! I'm totally stoked for Cybermen!


Me too!

I've been getting my 8-year-old reluctant reader to read through Gaiman's The Graveyard Book with me by telling him that Gaiman writes for Doctor Who and that he wrote the upcoming episode.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Much more interesting than the cybermen -- Clara is beginning to have a clue that there's something funny going on having seen the picture her charges found of her in Victorian London -- with a completely different hairdo and she was really in Victorian Yorkshire. 

I am curious about the images from the promo with the Doctor with 'Borg like' bits on his face. . . . . .

I was at a funeral the other day and some of the gravesites had stone angels. . . . . . . .at least it was a bright sunny day -- or it could have been a bit creepy.


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

But I have to wonder?? Who took the pictures of her and posted them on her computer?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Much more interesting than the cybermen -- Clara is beginning to have a clue that there's something funny going on having seen the picture her charges found of her in Victorian London -- with a completely different hairdo and she was really in Victorian Yorkshire.
> 
> I am curious about the images from the promo with the Doctor with 'Borg like' bits on his face. . . . . .
> 
> I was at a funeral the other day and some of the gravesites had stone angels. . . . . . . .at least it was a bright sunny day -- or it could have been a bit creepy.


Ahem... spoilers.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Well those kids were as annoying and pointless as I thought they'd be.  Thank God it was only for one episode.  Makes me sad that this one was written by Neil Gaiman.  It was mediocre at best and I was really excited after his last one.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This past weekend's episode was my favorite of the season so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I too rather enjoyed the Cyberman episode. . . . . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I too rather enjoyed the Cyberman episode. . . . . . .


Hopefully watching it tonight.


----------



## Alexroddie (Oct 21, 2012)

To be honest, I thought the latest episode was pretty lame. The cybermen have basically just become interchangeable with the Borg and the children were intensely annoying. Plus the new companion is almost entirely characterless.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Alexroddie said:


> To be honest, I thought the latest episode was pretty lame. The cybermen have basically just become interchangeable with the Borg and the children were intensely annoying. Plus the new companion is almost entirely characterless.


Agreed on all points except for Clara. I feel like she's the best companion since Rose. I did find myself rooting for children to be killed for the first time in my life I think... or at least permanently cyberwhatevered. I never did like cybermen to begin with to be honest. They are one of the weaker enemies of the series... they just seem so out of place when it comes to all of the others. They're bland and have no real quirks to them that make them fun to watch. It's just generic scifi.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't developed a liking for Clara just yet, but I do find her very pretty and I like the way she dresses (as modern Clara, not Victorian or future clara). I like her back story for this current incarnation. I am interested in learning about her father (since her mother is gone), but I don't know why.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Still haven't watched it.... tomorrow, more than likely.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Alexroddie said:


> To be honest, I thought the latest episode was pretty lame.


Particularly since it was written by Neil Gaiman. 

Mike


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I stopped watching Doctor Who regularly a while back, but I came back for the Neil Gaiman episode and was seriously underwhelmed. I mean, they had Neil Gaiman writing plus some really good guest stars and the Cybermen and *that* was the best they could do?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, again, I liked it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved the Nightmare in Silver.  One of the better Cyberman stories, I felt.  

I am sad that this is the season finale, already, this week.  What am I going to do on Saturday nights?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Re: _The Name of the Doctor_

Wow. Now _there's_ a way to do a season ender!

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . . . .mind totally blown. . . .not sure how I'll last until the big Nov 23 "50th Anniversary" episode. . . . . .


----------



## Alexroddie (Oct 21, 2012)

Sooooo the Doctor's name is... John Hurt??!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alexroddie said:


> Sooooo the Doctor's name is... John Hurt??!


And I always figured it was John Smith? Who knew?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The way I understand the whole John Hurt thing is that... (contains possible anniversary special spoilers)


Spoiler



John Hurt is the Ninth Doctor, a Doctor that not even the Doctor knew about. So he came in between Paul McGann and Christopher Eccleston. That means that Christopher Eccleston is actually the tenth doctor, David Tennant the eleventh, and Matt Smith the twelfth. This should mean shortening the Doctor's total amount of regenerations which was capped at twelve, but River gave up some of her's for him so I'm not entirely sure what that number is capped at now. Apparently Matt Smith and David Tennant will meet with John Hurt in the special (which is also going to be feature length and in theaters in 3D I believe, but could be UK only) and form some sort of Doctor trinity thing. From what I understand, this little plot twist came about when talks with Eccleston to be in the anniversary special fell through.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats close to what I understand but


Spoiler



the other Doctor's do know of him. They just refuse to call him Doctor because what he did went beyond their self-imposed code of behaviour. And so they ignore him and don't really admit he exists.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Thats close to what I understand but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah, is that what happens?


Spoiler



I heard there was a whole bit where they refuse to believe he's one of them until he can prove himself somehow in the special. I guess them knowing makes more sense since he's apparently the Doctor's secret. It's hard to keep something secret when you don't even know yourself... actually, I guess that'd be easier.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Alexroddie said:


> Sooooo the Doctor's name is... John Hurt??!





Spoiler



The way the tomb opened, for a moment it was easy to believe that his name is "Please."


----------

